# Compressor for home aquariums (formerly used)



## marcelomelloramos (Oct 10, 2010)

Compressor for home aquariums (formerly used)

Hello, I am Brazilian and new to the forum.

I decided to expose this little-known project of the air compressor. Note that the ideal in the absence of light is a compressor, battery will not give a two-day outage that will kill your fish, but if the problem has a solution here that can help.
This project uses the simple physics of air to fill your tank.










The canister is higher can be a bucket or other clean container should be opened and the larger the size the longer they will last air bubbler.
The second container is a pot with two holes time and place where the common aquarium hoses, these hoses should be well sealed with silicone or the project does not work. Look good, capriche in the collage. To begin the pot must be empty with no water.
The latter is the aquarium.

Operation:
The first pot of water falls into the pot while the water fills it empties of oxygen, sending air to the aquarium and oxygenating the water. this case between the top visilha Duar can empty a few hours and thus oxygenating the tank for several hours.

This is an old method in the hobby, same old, something our grandparents or earlier. People who did not have electricity at home but wanted to keep fish.

It should not be used to keep the aquarium, but as an emergency, the ideal is a compressor to the pile.
It may be that to begin the process necessary to suck the air hose from the aquarium for a few seconds just to start the flow, then it remains constant.
Note that the bigger the pot will last longer lacardo oxygen flow, so to fix that lasts more than a big pot. A good option are those water bottles of five liters.
Hope you enjoyed.

Marcelo Mello Ramos
Fórum Amor de Peixe - Fórum de Aquarismo, forum de aquariofilia, Forum de Acará Disco, Fórum de Peixes, Fórum de Guppy
Amor de Peixe - Venda de Peixes, Venda de Guppy, Aquarios e Acar Disco


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Great idea...I suppose you would use air line for this? makes sense and simple too.Will have to try it ...just for fun 
Welcome to BCA ...Always nice to see new members from abroad .
So...got any photos of your tanks  we LOVE photo's .


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting idea

Welcome to BCA


----------

